# Shirt Collar under crew neck sweater-in or out::



## Fashionslave (Sep 20, 2003)

I thought I was rather nattily attired for a Winters day in the office.Wells of Mayfair shirt under a Canali wool sweater under an Oxxford Tweed sportcoat.The office manager complimented my attire,but she suggested I wear the collar to my dress shirt out over the crew neck.I jokingly explained that,no thanks,I'd rather look like a priest than a choirboy.Everybody laughed,but frankly,it left me wondering-what is the proper way to wear a dress shirt under a crew neck sweater-collar in or out??


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

The proper way is how YOU think it looks best.


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

I would say definitely keep the collar inside the sweater. In my opinion, pulling the collar out over the sweater draws too much attention to the shirt and, if the collar is light in color and the sweater darker (as is often the case), visually jarring.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

The keyword is *she*.

Women often wear their collars outside the bounds of a crewneck sweater or even a pantsuit.

Men should refrain.


----------



## hroark (Feb 13, 2007)

Definitely wear the collar on the inside. A shirt collar sitting flat over the collar of a crew neck sweater is a fairly "dorky" look. Perhaps (perhaps) if it is a golf/polo shirt, you could argue to wear the collar on the outside, but even that is strained.


----------



## JeffC (May 28, 2006)

I've run into this before. She told me I looked too "buttoned up" (i.e. too conservative). Ironically, we were at the Clairmont Lounge in Atlanta for a gentleman's 21st birthday.


----------



## arturostevens (Feb 6, 2007)

Crew neck sweater, collar inside. V-Neck sweater, you can let it hang out, and even un button the buttons if you want on a BD.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Fashionslave:

Looks like a matter of opinion here. I prefer the shirt collar under the sweater for both crew and V-necks. Sometimes if it's a knit collar it looks better out.

The collar out on sweaters and sport jackets (when not wearing a tie) was popular in the 1950's - 60's.


----------



## hroark (Feb 13, 2007)

Clairmont Lodge...nice.


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

JeffC said:


> I've run into this before. She told me I looked too "buttoned up" (i.e. too conservative). Ironically, we were at the Clairmont Lounge in Atlanta for a gentleman's 21st birthday.


Was Goldie there? I'd say if you weren't in some type of junkie attire, you were going to look out of place at the Clairmont anyway.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Collar inside the sweater - most definately. Outside the collar looks too '70s, and just bad....


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Definitely in and preferably with a tie! Even with a crewneck, a tie is appropriate...it just looks unfinished with an open collar!


----------



## selfmademob (Jan 23, 2007)

Good post, I had this same question as well.


----------



## tasteful one (Oct 6, 2006)

*Most 'Office Managers' have too much self esteem....*

....which is easily confused for too much knowledge.

Although the collar debate is subjective, I think the collar should be worn IN...it's a touch of color for the outfit, something subtle, worn because the sweater would itch without one...When the collar is worn OUT, it draws too much attention to itself, and personally, looks dorky...like little neck-wings.

The difference between 'Dressed' and 'Well Dressed' isn't the brand of clothes one wears, but one's knowledge of how to put them together in the most complimentary way. And that means, for the most part, that when one looks at a well dressed person, no one aspect or feature is more pronounced than any other. Your office manager's comments informs not only of her bad judgement, but also the correct way to wear the collar.


----------



## Taxler (Oct 22, 2006)

A recent SF thread:

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=28210&highlight=sartorialist


----------



## Cravate Noire (Feb 21, 2007)

When worn with tie, I'd say pull it in, otherwise it might look as if you didn't have enough time to dress.
If you don't wear a tie and no jacket, you can wear it according to your preference im my oppinion, with a pullover and jacket but without a tie I think it looks best when you pull it in either.


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

JeffC said:


> I've run into this before. She told me I looked too "buttoned up" (i.e. too conservative). Ironically, we were at the Clairmont Lounge in Atlanta for a gentleman's 21st birthday.


In the old hotel basement? SW corner of Ponce and Bonaventure? Extremely casual female attire? Never heard of it.

I second Eagle, the tie is the finishing touch. However, I can be seen w/ crewneck w/o tie on Saturday mornings running errands... Never, but never, with the collar outside.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Unless your name is Andy Williams wear it inside.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

Pretty sure if you consult either Roetzel or Flussser in their latest books the answer is IN. Opinions are fine. Everyone has one , but some are more informed.


----------



## jimbabwe (Jan 15, 2006)

A crewneck sweater and a button down shirt would be my preference. I saw a National Geographic special on a guy who skied down Mt Everest in 1975. He wore the same sweater for like 40 straight days and it had a superb woven pattern to it. Fashion in that decade was not one to be remembered but there were some awesome crewneck sweaters. The ragg wool was a bit tough to bear, but the heft was nice.

Seems the crewneck has fallen out of fashion but I remember wearing some in the 70's that had fantastic looking patterns to them.


----------



## hopkins_student (Jun 25, 2004)

Relatively light shirt (white or light blue) and dark sweater - Collar inside.
Relatively dark shirt (french blue) and dark sweater - Collar outside.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Brooksfan said:


> Unless your name is Andy Williams wear it inside.


LOL

Or Pat Boone.


----------



## Cravate Noire (Feb 21, 2007)

windsor said:


> Pretty sure if you consult either Roetzel or Flussser in their latest books the answer is IN. Opinions are fine. Everyone has one , but some are more informed.


Informed on...?
You don't offend anyone as if you would violate a host's dresscode or wear white at a funeral, when you decide by yourself if it looks better or not with a certain outfit to have the collar in or out.
There is no "being informed" in that case and btw. when you see how Alan Flusser is dressed you don't really believe that he wrote those books!


----------



## Fashionslave (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks gentlemen;that's pretty much what I thought.I'm glad I left it under the sweater!


----------

